# Do you like school...............?



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Ever get the feeling you have just been passed round every person in the office?!






Brilliant :lol:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Shame it had to stop :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

Awwww that's brill!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Had to add it to my favourites :lol:


----------



## redneal (Sep 27, 2006)

:lol: class sent it to everyone i no


----------

